# Re-Burn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had to do another burn-down yesterday....I burned down the field for Milo/sorghum the first part of April and we have had so much rain that the grasses came back strong and I had to put down more glyphosate. Things are wet all over for the most part. Is this year going to be as tough for alot of folks as last year? Not enough water last year and this year it appears that we almost are getting too much. I will spray pre-emergent next week and hope to get to plant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, It looks as if all of my preemergent in my corn is not working too. Had the coop out yesterday and they are going to respray everything. Corn is about 6-8" tall and grass and broadleafs are rolling. They guaranteed it so that's a freebie. Also, a lot of dock is coming in my hayfields after being sprayed. All this rain has diluted all of my chemicals I guess.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I am also having to re spray burndown on my soybean ground. The problem is some of the fields the ground is still too wet to get on it. I was able to get 12 acres sprayed this morning.


----------

